# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب الجراحة التجميلية للفوزان في الأسواق

## أحمد المنصور

السلام عليكم 
صدر لمكتبة دار التدمرية كتاب (الجراحة التجميلية) عرض طبي ودراسة فقهية مفصلة للدكتور صالح بن محمد الفوزان وهي رسالة دكتوراه ورق شامواه ،مجلد واحد عدد الصفحات 696صفحة

----------


## الرايه

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

وهي رسالة جديرة بالاقتناء

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا
كتاب جدير بالاقتناء

----------


## سيف نمر

شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ القدير احمد واثابكم الله وحفظكم لخدمة العلم مع التقدير
يرجى ارسال كتاب الجراحة التجميلية على منتدانا هذا

----------


## منبع الخير

مشكور بارك الله فيك على هذا الخبر ..

----------


## آدم محمد

نرجو ممن يتوفر عنده كتاب الجراحة التجميلية للدكتور صالح الفوزان أن يرفعه لنا وله الأجر والثواب من الله تعالى، وله منا جزيل الشكر وخالص الدعاء

----------

